# Lo-Dough



## Stitch147 (Dec 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried this yet?

https://lodough.co

Just seen an ad for it on Facebook and wondering if anyone has seen it anywhere and tried it yet?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?
> 
> https://lodough.co
> 
> Just seen an ad for it on Facebook and wondering if anyone has seen it anywhere and tried it yet?


Have a look at this thread, especially MikeyB's comments, it doesn’t sound very appealing!
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/substitute-for-bread.74635/#post-846538


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks Robin


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 6, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?
> 
> https://lodough.co
> 
> Just seen an ad for it on Facebook and wondering if anyone has seen it anywhere and tried it yet?



Stitch - I haven't tried it.  bread was never my thing, however, on another forum I use, a number of folks have tried LoDough.  If I recall, it's devillishly expensive, but the wraps got decent feedback, as did the pizza bases.

I appreciate that's 3rd party, bit I guess it depends how much bread excites you.  If you go for it, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks @AndBreathe I was thinking of trying the pizza based to do homemade pizzas.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 8, 2018)

A low carb alternative would be a better bet - cauliflower crust or fathead pizza - for the sake of your wallet, but also to avoid dependence on others to produce food we can eat - I succumbed to a purchase of a previously low carb food today only to find it now has a lot more carbs in it - so it is back to the make it myself experiments.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 8, 2018)

OMG at that fathead pizza dough. I can’t stand cauliflower, and the pizza crust wasn’t any better imo, but that looks good!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2018)

I don’t see how you can make a LO dough pizza, they tell you not to toast the bread. I cook pizzas at 250 C, I’m sure that would set LO dough on fire.


----------



## Sally W (Dec 18, 2018)

Madeline said:


> OMG at that fathead pizza dough. I can’t stand cauliflower, and the pizza crust wasn’t any better imo, but that looks good!


Are you a super Taster? If so, you probably find cauliflower very bitter like me. I’ve tried everything to disguise it it nothing’s worked so far.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Are you a super Taster? If so, you probably find cauliflower very bitter like me. I’ve tried everything to disguise it it nothing’s worked so far.


I am! I can’t stand any brassicas and I’m fussy about carrots too. 

A super smeller as well, which is actually hell. I think they often go together.


----------

